# Favorite Halloween Activities



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What is everyone's favorite things to do on Halloween?


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I like bobbing for Pirannahs.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Or are the Pirannhas bobbing for you?

My favorite part is the costumes. I do love decorating my yard, but it's all about wearing a costume for me. You get to look ridiculous for that one night a year where you won't get quite the strange looks you would the other 364 nights.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Horror Fests, the decor, and just being thankful that Autumn has arrived. Last year, Halloween felt like Halloween. Maybe this year it will too.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Well, I'll be working on Halloween, so my friends are going to have their party on the Thursday before (just for me  ). I can't wait. I'm going as a Zombie.
We are probably just going to watch horror movies, listen to music, and drink a few beers.
Next year I'll probably request off work for Halloween. Unfortunatly this year I've wasted all my vacation days going to concerts and to the beach  . Oh well at least I get to see Metallica before they give it up.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Bobbing for apples was a marriage divination based on the belief that the first to bite into an apple would be the first to marry in the coming year.

Apple peeling was another type of divination to determine how long one's life would be. The longer the unbroken peel, the longer the life of the one peeling it. 

Carve jack-o-lanterns.

Finish any incomplete projects and pay off lingering bills (if possible) to close out the old year and begin the new year afresh. 

Set aside some time for scrying or other form of divination. 

Leave food out for the birds and other wild animals. 

If you don't have a wicker man left from Beltane, make one from dried grass or grains of some kind. Burn it in your Sabbat fire. If you don't have a fireplace or firepit, burn him in your cauldron.

Put pictures of ancestors who have passed on your altar for your Sabbat rite. Light a special candle for them, to show them the way to return and celebrate with you. 

Visit the graves of ancestors or, if this isn't possible, the nearest cemetery. Be still here, and listen for the voices of those who have passed. Leave offerings of food and drink for them, and for the animals. Tell ancestral stories and tales around the fire, or at the dinner table.

Have a mask-making ceremony in which you create masks to represent your ancestry.

Just a few fun ideas for Samhain.

But seriously, let's be careful out there this All Hallows - no drinking and flying!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Having read the above post, I had to read it a couple of more times to be certain that it was indeed Spaulding and not Lilith doing the posting. DS must be tapping her gray matter from afar, or they both have been drinking the same psychotronic Kool-Aid.  Heh!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

In the coming months, I'm going to be _finally_ crafting the History section of the site, and updating the Games section to include many of the divination games that Spaulding just mentioned.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I think my favorite thing to do on Halloween is to decorate my parent's yard. So much fun!  Then I like watching horror movies and going to a bar wearing a costume and have a few drinks.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

My favorite Halloween activity: wishing each year that Halloween would make a major comeback so I have more opportunities to scare the begeezus out of people.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*I like to get out all of my favorite horror movies, and watch them again. Kind of like some people watch "The Christmas Story" every December. I do the same with my horror movies every Halloween.*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Another thread resurrection. Thanks to Hurricane Dennis, I have plenty of firewood for my third annual Halloween Bash and Bonfire. We now have a stack of logs and limbs about eight foot high and maybe twelve or fifteen foot wide all around. I'm going to have to add fuel on a weekly basis to this pile either the end of next month, or the beginning of October, so it will burn nice and steady and not burn out leaving a pile of charred skeletons in my yard.

I guess there are one or two things that Hurricanes are good for.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I always save one pumpkin for carving on the big day. I'm usually running around like crazy getting everything finished and set up. Taking a little time out to sit and carve a jack o' lantern gives me a chance to relax a for a few minutes.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm usually too busy with my horror movie marathons to do anything physical like carve a pumpkin. But of course I also buy candy, and lock it in a safe to which only my sister has the key. I know I can trust her. Me? I don't know...


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

My favorite part is being out in the garage after dark working on the jeep in the weeks beforehand and watching the cars slow down to take a look at our display. Or better yet, flying by, then hitting the brakes, backing up to take a nice long look. And then a honk and a wave. That's so satisfying.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am always watching horror movies all October long. Especially before and after the tot's come. That's my favorite activity, handing out candy with a horror movie in the background on the tv.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My favorite things to do are picking and carving our pumpkins, the haunted hayrides, mulling cider and dressin up. And everyone - don't limit yourselves to horror movies only in October or Halloween night! Enjoy 'em all year!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I love everything. I usually have to carve my pumpkins really late for some reason like midnight when people are asleep in the house and I can put a movie on in the background or music and have my time. For some reason I like doing things by myself on Halloween, I don't like help handing out candy, I don't want anyone else getting credit for my work I guess LOL And my very favorite thing is when I can scare a kid.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I love making stuff for Halloween. I have said this 1000 times before - I do not have a creative bone in my body - almost failed art in grade 9 - that must tell you something. 

Anyway, I love the feeling of accomplishment. I also like to smell the autumn... wander around at dusk taking in all the sights and sounds of Fall

For Halloween, I look forward to the party on the Saturday before. This will be our 3rd annual with costume contest. This is the only event I hold all year that is no kids allowed, so I fill the basemetn with candles and Creapyness. Its great! 

I also look forward to talking with my dad on the phone while I get ready. He still lives back where I am from and we have chatted that night for the last 6 years since i moved. 

So thats My halloween....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love watching the horror movies (color and old Black/White) Even though I watch them all through the year, In October their extra special.
Buying the candy
Decorating the house (inside & out)
Playing my cds in my house and car
Carving pumpkins (I carve about 10-12 each year)
Working on props
Working on costumes
Reading horror short stories
Going and/or hosting to Halloween parties
Walking and/or driving around to see other Halloween decorations 
Going to haunted attractions

*This year I can add two things that I will take a great deal of pleasure in: *I start to set up the Spooky Towne collection that I just got into this year.
I get to help out with my nephew's Bday party which will be held on Oct. 28th. I get to make the candy and caramel apples, popcorn balls, along with making gummi treats tooo. Oh, how can I forget - I'm in charge of making a 3D pumpkin as the birthday cake.:jol:


----------

